# How Long Can You Get Your Android Battery To Last?



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm finding that I can stretch it to about 3:45 hours but then have to recharge for about 2 1/2 hours. With New Year's Eve on the horizon I'd love to be able to stay out longer (all night if I could). 

Does my experience seem typical? Or are there ways to get significantly longer stints on the road before draining the battery all the way down?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Alloverthemap said:


> I'm finding that I can stretch it to about 3:45 hours but then have to recharge for about 2 1/2 hours. With New Year's Eve on the horizon I'd love to be able to stay out longer (all night if I could).
> 
> Does my experience seem typical? Or are there ways to get significantly longer stints on the road before draining the battery all the way down?


Is this when your phone is connected to a charger while you drive or not? I assume it is.

Uber/Lyft drving, with the accompanying navigation, drain a phones battery pretty fast. Without a charger I doubt my phone battery would last much more than an hour. With a car charger it still drains faster than it charges but Id guess it would last a bit longer than you said. At a rough guess I'd say 5-6 hours.

Assuming your phones battery is removable you could look into buying a spare battery and keep it in your glove box or something, that's what I do.


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

yeah, uber is a battery hog, esp with all the spying it does on other apps (my hardened blackberry tattles on uber) I don't know how you run around using the battery. I keep my brightness on lowest setting, and only run uber/waze/lyft & my phone still losses 20-30% charge somehow during the night, even with proper fast charge plug and cords for fastest possible charging.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Wouldn't know, phone is plugged in 100% of the time. Uber/Navigation is a battery suck, big time, I see no need to be unplugged. It's literally 20" from the charge port.


----------



## Dr. Doug (Sep 11, 2017)

I was told by a Verizon rep that the hardware in Android phones is programmed poorly (or deliberately) that after a few years, it will not manage the power well and quickly drain them. So it will not matter (and I have tried) to buy a new battery for the phone, it still drains it just as fast.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

My Android phone is a midrange phone with a 5.5 inch screen. Running Lyft, Uber and Maps with screen brightness at 50% draws an average current of 300 milliamps (mA) from the battery. Connecting the phone to a car charger charges the phone at 1200 mA. This means that the charger is supplying 1500 mA to the phone's battery, or 5 times the amount of power that the phone is using. Plenty for powering the phone and charging its battery at the same time.

To see how much power/current your phone is using, go to the Play Store and download Ampere. Unplugged, the app will show that phone's net current is between -200 and -500 mA. Then plug the charger in: the current showed should turn positive to show that it is charging. If the car charger is not charging the phone then something could be wrong with the charger. Try plugging a 110v wall charger into the phone and rechecking Ampere. If the 110v charger does charge the phone when the phone is turned on and the car charger does not, then you need a new car charger.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Alloverthemap said:


> I'd love to be able to stay out longer (all night if I could).


Are you kidding me?

You only drive as long as your battery will last?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Alloverthemap said:


> I'm finding that I can stretch it to about 3:45 hours but then have to recharge for about 2 1/2 hours. With New Year's Eve on the horizon I'd love to be able to stay out longer (all night if I could).
> 
> Does my experience seem typical? Or are there ways to get significantly longer stints on the road before draining the battery all the way down?


When driving nights
Lower volume to 50%.
Lower brightness to 20% or less.
This accounts for 25%-50% of your battery useage.

Disable all unused apps.
Remove all unused apps that you can.

Every app. Uses power & memory.
Get rid of it if you dont want it.



reg barclay said:


> Is this when your phone is connected to a charger while you drive or not? I assume it is.
> 
> Uber/Lyft drving, with the accompanying navigation, drain a phones battery pretty fast. Without a charger I doubt my phone battery would last much more than an hour. With a car charger it still drains faster than it charges but Id guess it would last a bit longer than you said. At a rough guess I'd say 5-6 hours.
> 
> Assuming your phones battery is removable you could look into buying a spare battery and keep it in your glove box or something, that's what I do.


Maps & Navigation keep a screen lit.
When driving Uber your screen may stay lit 24 hours. Screen lighting is largest user of power.



Cableguynoe said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> You only drive as long as your battery will last?
> 
> View attachment 189779


Shhhhh . . . more part timers in barn = higher earnings



wingdog said:


> yeah, uber is a battery hog, esp with all the spying it does on other apps (my hardened blackberry tattles on uber) I don't know how you run around using the battery. I keep my brightness on lowest setting, and only run uber/waze/lyft & my phone still losses 20-30% charge somehow during the night, even with proper fast charge plug and cords for fastest possible charging.


Between N.S.A. & Uber
I have seen phone DROP 30% power in 5 minutes at times.
You can feel phone Heat Up
God knows how many computers & devices N.S.A. has FRIED costing Users MILLIONS OF DOLLARS !

At least Cell Phone batteries arent BURSTING INTO FLAMES LATELY .


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> You only drive as long as your battery will last?
> 
> View attachment 189779


OK. I'll bite. I'm not asking you to reveal your secrets, just to reveal if there are any.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Alloverthemap said:


> OK. I'll bite. I'm not asking you to reveal your secrets, just to reveal if there are any.


Car charger?
Your battery will never ever die if you have a car charger and your car has power.

Please tell me this is something you've considered... Please....


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm intrigued even as I deal with the plausible outcome of looking foolish.

I have a car charger that I plug into the same port as my iPod, if I understand correctly what you mean by car charger. It's something I picked up at the phone store and it connects my phone with this port. This might be TMI if you're referring to something different.

I will confess to using the iPod during parts of my trip -- the parts when I have a passenger. At all other times, the phone is linked through this battery charger to the aforementioned port.

But before you advise -- if that's what you'd do -- to never disconnect the phone from the battery charger and port, last night after starting fresh with 82% battery life, I plugged in as described above and by the time I got home 18 minutes later was down to 74%. I was running the ap, picked up no pax (so no navigation drain) and still was in an energy deficit-spending situation.

All of the above, I realize, might be chaff if I'm not understanding what you mean by car charger.

Thanks for spilling, BTW.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Alloverthemap said:


> All of the above, I realize, might be chaff if I'm not understanding what you mean by car charger.


 A car charger is a device that you use to charge your phone in your car. I really hope you're trolling us with this


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Alloverthemap said:


> I'm intrigued even as I deal with the plausible outcome of looking foolish.
> 
> I have a car charger that I plug into the same port as my iPod, if I understand correctly what you mean by car charger. It's something I picked up at the phone store and it connects my phone with this port. This might be TMI if you're referring to something different.
> 
> ...


basic car charger









Just leave it plugged in full time. You can get one with multiple USB ports if you need more than one device plugged in at once.

If it's still draining while plugged in, then you have a cheap one.
Invest in a good one. Might cost $20-30. But they're higher powered and charge phone quicker.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Connect this ^^^^ in this:









To this:


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Again -- I apologize in advance for my unfamiliarity with the terms / concepts. But this is learned information; not instinctive. Does the distinction between "battery charger" and "car charger" lie in that the former is just using a port on the dashboard (the one which powers the iPod), while the latter draws energy from the vehicle itself? This would make perfect sense to me. But if my supposition is incorrect, I'm still out to sea, unless the device you displayed is different from the one I'm describing. For instance: I bought my battery charger in a phone store. Presumably I'd buy the car charger in an auto store. Kind of thinking as I'm writing obviously, but I do see some areas of optimism following your advice.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wow. you're definitely an over thinker. 
I would assume you're trolling us but I've seen your questions before. I think you're really just not a technical guy that would still have a flip phone if it wasn't because you want to Uber.

I'm going to make this very simple.

You need a phone charger than plugs in to the cigarette lighter connection in your car. (If you have a newer car it might just be a USB port. But lets go with cigarette lighter)

Sounds like you might already have one.

If it's not doing the job, you need a better one.

If your phone's battery is dying even while plugged in, then you definitely need a new one. Dont get a cheap $10 one.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks. Your innocent inferences are the correct ones. I will see whether using the lighter "port" refills my battery faster than my USB port does and invest in a quality product. In the end, the confusion was mainly -- but not exclusively -- linguistic, rather than practical. But I do have my hopes up that by drawing energy from a different source in the car, I might be able to keep my phone battery running much longer.


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

Their are two type of charging standards to get 'fast charging' or in laymans terms, "enough juice into your phone to make it charge faster than it drains" their are competing standards, Qualcoms "Quick charge" which is now up to version 4 for newer phones, and the other is sometimes called "Smart Fast Charge" and is apple doing "Think Different"

The best thing to do is read the small print on the charger you buy and get one that supports BOTH. In electrical terms, they both pulls extra 'watts' more than what the normal USB standard allows. One method does it by pulling more voltage over the line, the other does it by asking for a higher amperage, while the other value remains at normal levels. (watts = AMPS x VOLTS)

You ipod will stay charged better with the apple system of course, your phone if android is most likely a quick charge device, but some companies just copy apple instead of paying the royalties to qualcom.

Make sure you get something with multiple ports. Some devices autodetect, others will have an apple port and a QC port, and you have to check the lights/display to make sure you are plugged into the right one. Most android phones will indicate this by laying the familiar lightning bolt over the top of the battery indicator while it is doing the 'filling up' animation. If the lightning bolt is missing but the battery is animated like it filling up you are NOT quick charging, but this is not always a sure fire way to know, since some phones don't use the charging icon to make a distinction and just always show the lighting bolt. My charger turns green when it detects a quick charge device and is delivering it extra amps, the blue 'your charger is plugged in' light changes brightness slightly if an apple device sucks extra volts, but it is not that noticeable.

Yes, your phone should be plugged in constantly. Battery drain ebbs and flows. it will usually charge up, but there will be periods of times where it drains faster than it charges, and those take a while to recover from when your phone is hot from extended use. I try to make sure no warm air is flowing towards my phone, and if possible keep cool air from AC flowing around it esp towards end of trip.

The cord must also support whatever charging standards you are using. This is why it is best to use the cords that come with devices with those specific devices. Their are safety checks in place what will not allow you to pull to many amps, volts, or watts, than is supported by the device, battery, cords in use, adapters, and plugs (into wall, or into car).

Well, the cheap stuff from china isn't always smart enough and will just blast devices with whatever dirty power they feel like, and can cause things to overheat and catch on fire. Also sometimes OEM provided equipment does the same thing.

phone charger / battery charger are sometimes used to mean the same thing the main distinction is wall(home) charger vs car charger. These days 'battery chargers' more often mean those portable batteries you can charge up, and then plug into your device to recharge them on the go and extend thier battery life.

You need separate chargers for your ipod and phone, or a high end unit that FULLY supports BOTH simultaneously. I'm still using this: even though its obsolete. I upgraded to one of these because it has hybrid auto sensing usb ports that support both apple and QC plus a middle DC port that you can order cords for many tablets/laptops that use more power than usb can support without lugging around an a/c -> d/c power brick and a d/c -> a/c inverted because its much more efficient to convert the dc in your car direct to the d/c your device wants and not converting to household wiring in the middle. However its more cumbersome so I keep it packed with my portable computer and just use it for that, I still use my older car plug when ubering because its much less bulky, and my phone is a few years old, it doesn't support the newer Quick Charge speeds anyways.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Thank you so very much for that. I will use it for reference if the "car charger" solution doesn't represent the quick fix I'm hoping for (bought one today at the Sprint store). I'm hopeful that since my cable charger attaches to my car stereo I'll get a stronger and more consistent charge from the charger, which attaches to the lighter -- and thus seems to be a more direct connection to the energy being manufactured by the car. But hey, as I've already made abundantly clear, what do I know?


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

If your stereo is not Quick Charge compatible you will probably be better off with the charger from the sprint store, since its plugging directly into your cars 12 volt accessory current & they probably sold you whatever charger is best for your phone, since they have lists that tell them and your phone is listed on your account so they can check for you. (if they know how to do their job...) I would let the radio charge the ipod, and use its ipod interface capabilities if it has them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

You can also buy portable battery chargers, some pocket size, to carry around with you for when you're not in your car.
A dead phone is almost as bad as an empty bank account.

A place like Best Buy will have a large selection of these


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Its threads like this where uber thinks we aren't earning enough because we don't put the hours in lol


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You can also buy portable battery chargers, some pocket size, to carry around with you for when you're not in your car.
> A dead phone is almost as bad as an empty back account.
> 
> A place like Best Buy will have a large selection of these


Assume this is the standard, wall-socket charger you'd use while you're asleep.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

What the what?


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I have a samsung note 5. I have optimised the screen resolution, lower the resolution, lower brightness, at night it at 10%. It can last 5-6 hours without being charged. I can also charge from 0% to 100% in 20 minutes.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

I plug this in to my default Lighter slot and it is attached to my console using Velcro where only I can access it >> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000PB8CQI/?tag=ubne0c-20

Then I plug this in to the first item and velcro it to the rear of the center console for PAX to use, I do NOT supply charging cords, only these 2 USB ports for them to use their OWN charge cords, if they do not have their own cord, they are SOL. >> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y5ZQB4X/?tag=ubne0c-20

The result is I now have a Lighter socket and 4 USB ports for my own use, and 2 USB for PAX

I use these cords to plug in to my Samsung S8+ for running my Apps on my business only Cell, and I use the second cord to keep my personal S8+ charged up which I use to watch Videos etc if/when I am waiting for Rider(s) >> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GYCXAZE/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

grabby said:


> I plug this in to my default Lighter slot and it is attached to my console using Velcro where only I can access it >> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000PB8CQI/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Then I plug this in to the first item and velcro it to the rear of the center console for PAX to use, I do NOT supply charging cords, only these 2 USB ports for them to use their OWN charge cords, if they do not have their own cord, they are SOL. >> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y5ZQB4X/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> ...


That doesn't look like it is officially certified for quickcharge by qualcom, according to the reviews it looks like will give you the juice you need, but if you plug too much into it, then it might catch fire. Be careful, I almost burn down my 18 wheeler once using similar device. I caught it fast enough that all it did was melt the plug & socket.

Power supplies are not the best things to cheap out on. unplug it quick if you smell burning while there is a bunch of stuff plugged into it.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

wingdog said:


> That doesn't look like it is officially certified for quickcharge by qualcom, according to the reviews it looks like will give you the juice you need, but if you plug too much into it, then it might catch fire. Be careful, I almost burn down my 18 wheeler once using similar device. I caught it fast enough that all it did was melt the plug & socket.
> Power supplies are not the best things to cheap out on. unplug it quick if you smell burning while there is a bunch of stuff plugged into it.


My vehicle is not certified by Qualcom or for fast charge either, not sure I know of one that is, just saying. 
The fact the device is fused, gives me the comfort level I need.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

I have no problem holding a charge with the phone being plugged in all the time. Look into getting a phone that is compatible with Qualcomm's Quick Charge. You would then need to get a compatible port: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LJT2EPK/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

One thing not mentioned is the condition of the battery. If removable, take it out, put it in a flat surface. If it rocks it is not 100 %.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> One thing not mentioned is the condition of the battery. If removable, take it out, put it in a flat surface. If it rocks it is not 100 %.


Exactly... The age of the phone or battery wasn't mentioned. It's probably time for a new one.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Well, I bought the phone about nine months ago and really didn't use it much until early September. Since then it's been on about 10 hours each day.

And unfortunate news on the car charging front: The lighter area is a complete black hole. Bought the charger, stuck it in the slot and it had nothing to make contact with. Bought the car used in 2007 and haven't had any need to employ that slot before for anything.

Nonetheless, the old war horse did produce $334 on New Year's Eve in spite of its shortcomings, though none of the legendary 2 mile / $96 rides materialized. Did get four unicorn rides over two days, however, so nolo complaindre.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

I would be paranoid if I didn't have some type of power source in my car. There may be a better solution, but at minimum, I'd buy a portable battery if you don't already have one. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072MH1434/?tag=ubne0c-20

Edit: Just changed the link to the most recent version...


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

I have one of these in my car at all times. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07838NN5V/?tag=ubne0c-20

If the car ends up on the side of the road dead I can charge my phone AND jump my own car. I can even use my car to charge it up.

I spent about 2 hours last night trying to refind an old report I had read where they hooked up a bunch of chargers to lab grade electric meters and tested them out, as well as their effects on batteries. The cheaper and knock of products produced a 'dirty energy flow' there the current wasn't steady, but dipped and spiked and had a noisy signal. This can cause DAMAGE to you phones battery, reducing its ability to hold a charge. Trust me, I know this from experience. I have destroyed expensive batteries trying to save a few bucks on a charger. A fuse will do nothing to prevent that. Also, remember, watts = volts times amps, you can have a large voltage, or amperage spike, but if the other value stays low enough, the combined total will not have sufficuent wattage over enough time to blow the fuse.

However these little battery packs we are talking about is super popular now, and so is some theories that are very popular right now about radio waves that where flooding the results and keeping me from finding what I was looking for. But I did find a bunch of reports about knock of chargers from china frying the charging circuit chip in iphones from just dumping a large current into the phone and not properly negotiating the standards.

What you are looking for is UL & CE orgs that generally test and certify that products safely do what the box and labels say they do. Some Chinese outfits fake those stamps, really all you want is a legit company with a phone number you can call should it end up melting part of your car, or someone to send the lawyers to instead of after yourself if it causes your car to burst in to flames, or for your batteries to explode, injuring or killing people. It happens, thousands of times a year, I saw it happen in a walmart parking lot earlier this year personally. I sat and watch the whole front half of her car burn up.

Its your phone, your car, your 'independent business' your choice. If your not just playing around with us and your situation is as described I would second the earlier recommendation for a high quality external battery pack, and also stop in at a car audio place some time and have them wire you up with a proper plug. The generic part that goes in your 'black hole' void space isn't expensive.

Every single time you cycle (deplete and recharge) a battery you cause physical damage to it that is not repairable. Rechargeable batteries degrade over time. This is why apple phones slow down over time and they are in the news. This allows the charge time to hold steady even though the battery is getting weaker. Really good state of the art batteries will last 10,000 cycles, although 5000-3000 is more typical. 1000-500 for blah batteries, and the cheap shit will only give you 300-100.

The stuff you plug into that battery either follows the standards and gives it 'extra juice' properly, and you retain that lifespan. where the end of the life span is a charge lasting only a few minutes, and every recharge in between reduces the ability to hold a charge slightly bringing you one step closer to that end where it holds no charge at all. apple products slow down as the battery degrades, until the end, then the battery life suddenly drops down off a cliff. android products stay the same speed, but every single time you charge them up, the battery life gets shorter. using bad chargers multiplies how fast you battery deteriorates. a staticy random noisy signal going into it when it is expecting to slurp up a steady smooth stream that jumps to the exact levels it requests quickly will screw your battery up.

Qualcom \ samsung \ quickcharge 4 compatible, & apples is called 'smart fast charge' on usb UL & CE (you can verify the products are actually on their lists if you doubt a product or company), overcharge prevention, reverse charge prevention, protect your phone & its battery life which is what you rely on for this business.

Your car is certified also, but not for quick charge or smart fast charge. They are covered under DOT/National Highway Traffic Safety Administration and The Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards, which is actually controlled by the society of electrical engineers which are a bunch of ancient automakers that have standardized on the 12 volt standard used to start the car. That is why you need a good adapter, because this system isn't compatibly with you phone directly. Apple uses 5 v with a negotiated amp increase, and samsung varies from 5-9v. Just providing enough juice isn't enough. Over volting, or over charging one of these batteries causes massive damage. Some of the cheaper chargers actually must be unplugged when your device is at 100%, as they won't property cut power to the charging pin when requested.

The only way you will know something is wrong will be you will finding yourself saying to yourself 'huh, didn't my battery used to last a lot longer?" to yourself more and more often, until you can't hold a charge long enough to make a phone call, or you phone refuses to charge up at all.

Even though a rare and extreme possibility, it would be a shame to see you get stuck on the side of the road with an exploded car battery, a car on fire, and a phone that can't hold a charge long enough to call the fire department. now besides that, while others may want to see you sitting at home with a dead phone battery so they can be out getting your fares I just want to see you succeed, and get the most battery life as possible out of your device. Especially with these newer devices and their 'permanent not replaceable battery packs' because apparently having a phone where the back can pop off is cave man technology or something and we can't be associated with that in the modern day for some reason, like tactile keyboards.

edit:
Edited for speeling, auto correct always seems to correct in the wrong direction for some interesting but confusing reading.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks for taking the time to better help me decide which direction to go. I appreciate your responding to some of the problems specific to my situation; shows you took the time to read through the thread, which I'm grateful for.

Obviously, my situation was indeed not as cut-and-dried as it might have been initially portrayed. I'll do my best separate the wheat from the chaff and I hope come up with a good and lasting solution.


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

Hey, thanks to this thread and the research I did I realized I was using a quick charge 2 charger with my quick charge 3 phone, which is why my 'fast charge' was only 'kinda fast charge'. I had the lightning bolt, but it still wasn't charging at the full speed, since I was still charging faster than 'basic usb' So, this thread went both ways for me, thanks to you as well.


BTW, fast charge 3 is only a few years old, and fast charge 4 is only rolling out now. any charging device older than a few years now will be two revisions behind whatever you buy in the future as a new device, unless you look ahead and make sure you get a Quick Charge 4 "5 minute -> 5 hour' charger, which is an example of why it is important to look for the specific standard your phone requires and your charger provides, and not just a generic 'Android/ Samsung / Apple / iDevice compatible' statement.
Chargers that follow the specs right will automatically dial back the voltage for backwards compatibility, so you don't accelerate battery damage to older devices with newer chargers. Not all of them do that.

This is why many device manufacturers tell you to only use the cords/plugs that came with the device or are sold as official accessories. It's not like any of them or the stores really make the details of this stuff easy to figure out.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Alloverthemap said:


> I'm finding that I can stretch it to about 3:45 hours but then have to recharge for about 2 1/2 hours. With New Year's Eve on the horizon I'd love to be able to stay out longer (all night if I could).
> 
> Does my experience seem typical? Or are there ways to get significantly longer stints on the road before draining the battery all the way down?


After you pick up a passenger turn your phone off this will save your battery when you drop them off turn your phone back on ending the trip....
Never heard of car charger


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

darkshy77 said:


> After you pick up a passenger turn your phone off this will save your battery when you drop them off turn your phone back on ending the trip....
> Never heard of car charger


The problem with this approach as I see it is twofold:

1.) Since most rides are short (under ten minutes), the amount of energy needed to restart the phone might well cancel that which you saved by turning it off in the first place.

2.) When you turn your phone off you also go offline, resulting in having to ask the home office to reconstruct the trip for you. While they're willing to do this on occasion (say the end of the night when you run out of power en route to a drop-off point), chances are very good they will tire of this routine if you employ it for every trip.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Alloverthemap said:


> I'm finding that I can stretch it to about 3:45 hours but then have to recharge for about 2 1/2 hours. With New Year's Eve on the horizon I'd love to be able to stay out longer (all night if I could).
> 
> Does my experience seem typical? Or are there ways to get significantly longer stints on the road before draining the battery all the way down?


I ran 3 batteries... each lasts about 4-5 hrs. Keep screen on lowest brightness... you can get a good hour more if you do that. Oldie Note2.


----------



## saafedtOne (Jan 2, 2018)

Plug Android phone into a your 4.8 Amp car charger running Uber, Lyft, Mystro and Waze all night at 100% no problems....Kashing, Kashing, and Kashing


----------



## Dan90210 (Dec 10, 2017)

What is going on here??


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

swingset said:


> Wouldn't know, phone is plugged in 100% of the time. Uber/Navigation is a battery suck, big time, I see no need to be unplugged. It's literally 20" from the charge port.


Same boat here, otherwise 2-3 hours MAX


----------

